# US Paramedic in Canada



## El Russo (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi ya'll, I wanted to know what level would I be able to practice at in Canada. I am thinking of moving to Toronto. I know Canadian ACP is more advanced in the hours of formal education, but was also told that they let US EMTP's challenge the requirement. I also heard that there is a class that is designed for US paramedics that would bridge the gap between US paramedics and their canadian counterpart. Also, do they look at the kind of program one went through (I did TEEX: EMTB-180hrs, EMTI-240hrs, EMTP-640hrs, for a total of 1060hrs of education and clinicals) and experience, do they give you a test similar to the NREMT tests and skill tests? By the time I move up to Canda I should have a combined work experience of 5 years with a mix of 911 and transport EMS.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 26, 2011)

First I think you need to check with Canadian Immigration and see what you need to do to work in Canada. Then check with the provincial regulator and see what they require.  The Paramedic of Canada website may have some info for you.

http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=2&ContentTypeID=4


----------



## stackyb (Jan 31, 2011)

My boyfriend is from America and wishes to move here with me, in Canada. He currently is a Medic for the United States Army (in the reserves for another year), and would like to know how he would go about receiving any credit for his current training. If noone knows, perhaps you have an idea of whereabouts we would look for this information? Any help basically is greatly appreciated.

Currently he hs his NREMT, and by the time hes finished with the army, he will also have his instructor CPR and advance cardiac life support instructor cards aswell.

Like i say, any info- greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Scroll back a few pages here in the International section. There are a few threads on moving to Canada.


----------



## stackyb (Feb 3, 2011)

and how would i go about scrolling back? lol sorry, im so new to this


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 4, 2011)

stackyb said:


> and how would i go about scrolling back? lol sorry, im so new to this



There are quite a few quality threads that you can read up on here.

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=1739428

Good luck, hope that everything works out and he can work over in Canada.


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 4, 2011)

When you open up the "International EMS" page on the Right top and bottom it says page 1 of 7 (or whatever). Just go back a few pages and look at the thread topics.


----------



## ukcanuck (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry if this has been said already but only skimmed the topic

If your boyfriend is NREMT-P then he can challenge the Nova Scotia registration. Get that either work there use it to work offshore or up in the north or use it to get registration in other provinces under the agreement for internal trade.

Its a route - it takes time and effort and more than a bit of studying and LOTS of people who doubt your knowledge so he would have his skills and knowledge challenged form time to time but it is doable

Good luck


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 4, 2011)

UKCANUK
 You are correct. Once a person has valid registration in one Canadian province it will be accepted in all others. There may be a "Jurisprudence" exam but no medical. Each province is different to get registered in. 
  Just because you have registration to work as a medic does not mean you are legally able to. All non Canadian citizens should check with Canadian Immigration.


----------



## Bosco836 (Feb 6, 2011)

For Ontario, you may want to try visiting:

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/...edu/equiv.html

Scroll down to the bottom to the part that talks about Standard Equivalency.


----------



## stackyb (Feb 7, 2011)

Again guys, thanks so much. I wish i knew u personally so i could send u a fruit basket or something lol. The help is much needed and much thanks goes to you


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 3, 2011)

*Moving to the great white north*

Take a look around this site too. It may help. www . ontarioparamedic . ca (remove spaces)


----------



## systemet (Mar 5, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> UKCANUK
> You are correct. Once a person has valid registration in one Canadian province it will be accepted in all others. There may be a "Jurisprudence" exam but no medical. Each province is different to get registered in.
> Just because you have registration to work as a medic does not mean you are legally able to. All non Canadian citizens should check with Canadian Immigration.



If you are going this route, you would be well-advised to check with the province you're planning on working in.  I've been out of the field for a couple of years, but when I was working in EMS, it seemed like there were still large issues with moving between provinces.

- many provinces only accepted people moving who had attended paramedic programs accredited nationally by the Canadian Medical Association.  People who had graduated provincially (but non-CMA) accredited schools often had problems.

- it was still accepted that you could test "gaps" in scope of practice between different provinces.  These can be substantial.

- some paramedic colleges were very slow to respond to out-of-province applicants.  

- other provinces had very strong union systems that made moving seem less attractive.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 5, 2011)

A provision in "The Agreement on Internal Trade" was enacted in Aug 2009 that requires all provinces to accept any registration or certificate issued in another province. This just doesn't apply to Paramedics. It is just as applicable to a plumber or welder as well. Some provinces were a little slow to get on board with it but I believe all provinces have a mechanism in place now for transfers. 

 I myself am just finishing my registration with Alberta. Mostly just money and paperwork to complete the process. Then I will be registered in two provinces.


----------

